# Cancun was a BLAST



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey everyone! Got back from Cancun a few weeks ago, and aside from some mid-day bone chilling downpours, and the SF Giganties winning the World Series, it was absolutely fantastic! Been really busy since I’ve been back to work, but my Ueck on the Yuc~ the world’s best all inclusive resort TR" will be forthcoming soon! I also promise it will be rated “PG-13”.


----------



## shali9 (Aug 7, 2015)

I am interested in traveling to Mexico. Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

shali9 said:


> I am interested in traveling to Mexico. Please advise. Thank you.


You will need to be a little more specific if you want a useful response. :confused2:


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Bone chilling down pours in the summer? I've only lived in PDC for nearly five years and have found the little bit of rain we get here and there to be wonderful. The rain in the winter though can be bone chilling, especially when there are heavy winds.


----------

